# Share photos of planted bowls & 2.5 gals!



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I've always enjoyed looking at those mini set ups! Feel free to share photos of yours! 

*welcome to add the names of plants you have, your lighting & inhabitants! 

Plus, that is your favorite plant and why? 

Enjoy


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Stock: a few Bladder snails, and One single ramshorn snail
Plant Species: Hornwort, Anacharis, Willow Moss, Java Moss, and Java Fern,


----------



## feralhound (Jun 2, 2013)

My first planted in a 2.5 that was given to me, thinking of rescaping a bit now that I have a better idea of what I'm doing. maybe add a driftwood centerpiece. 
I use a 6500k 13watt flourecent bulb (maybe it's overkill, but my plants have done nothing but thrived!)
Plants: Wisteria, Lobelia Cardinalis, and I think that's a type of anubias in the back but I'm not sure. 
Home to pond and trumpet snails


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

My jar from walmart.

Inhabitants are 5 Red Cherry shrimp, 2 amano shrimp and 2 Pink Ramshorn snails
Plants - Vals, Green hygro, Taiwan moss, Ludwiga, Rotala, Scarlet Temple, Frogbit, Water lettuce, Greater Duckweed


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

My two 2.5g tanks.


----------



## itsme (Jun 4, 2013)

This is my NPT 6 gallon long divided into 2 gallons each in June 2013.























This is my NPT 2 1/2 gallon set up in May 2013


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

peachii said:


> My jar from walmart.
> 
> Inhabitants are 5 Red Cherry shrimp, 2 amano shrimp and 2 Pink Ramshorn snails
> Plants - Vals, Green hygro, Taiwan moss, Ludwiga, Rotala, Scarlet Temple, Frogbit, Water lettuce, Greater Duckweed


 
I've seen those jars at walmart. Can you put heaters in them?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Niece said:


> I've seen those jars at walmart. Can you put heaters in them?


You can, it's quite big enough for one. it's 2 gallons so a pretty good size and they also make bigger ones.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

peachii said:


> You can, it's quite big enough for one. it's 2 gallons so a pretty good size and they also make bigger ones.


 

Thanks. :] I might check them out. Although I would hope to find a 3 but I've only seen the two at my walmart.


----------

